# ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the symptoms of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome are and if there is a high chance of this happening while on clomid?  

I am currently on day 25 of a 100mg clomid cycle and have been feeling unwell for the last week with an upset stomach, headaches and nausea.

Any info appreciated


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Take a look at this link on OHSS hun 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54639.0.html


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jewel,
Sorry you're not feeling too well. I'm not sure about the clomid question but these are the OHSS symptoms I experienced following egg collection:
Initially feeling tender, bloated and 'tight' around my abdomen/ under rib cage, plus discomfort in same area when lying down - a bit similar to the feeling of trapped wind.
This progressively got worse until I also began to feel breathless & nauseated/ unable to eat. I literally felt as though there was nowhere for the food to go because I was so bloated.
After a couple of days, I then began vomitting (bile, as there was no food in my stomach) and was unable to stand straight due to the excessive swelling of my abdomen which had stretched my skin so taught I couldn't straighten up. To give an idea of what this looked like, I usually have a fairly flat abdomen but within a few days I looked about 6 months pregnant. The tightness of my skin was actually really painful! I was also breathing in very short breaths as I couldn't fill my lungs for the same reason.
At this point I ended up in hospital for a few days until the symptoms subsided enough to enable me to eat/ drink and my fluid intake/ output had been monitored to ensure what went in came back out! However, my liver was producing too many enzymes for a couple of weeks afterwards so I had to continue with blood thinning injections until the results showed this had returned to normal.
If you think you may be starting with OHSS I would really urge you to speak to your clinic as it is a potentially very serious condition. I made excuses for my symptoms for 3 or 4 days (wind/ effects of progesterone support/ tender from egg collection etc) when I should have really been seeking medical attention.
Good luck, I hope you're in the clear!
Lottie


----------



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lottie thank u so much for your reply


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jewel, you're welcome. How are you feeling now? x


----------



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi lottie    yeh im ok thanks, got checked out as doc thought it may be, but all ok just a virus or stress i guess x x


----------

